# NEW...RH guy shooting LH bow



## romeo

Looks like there are more of us out there than I thought. I'm right handed and left eye dominant. I have always shot left handed. I shoot bows, guns, and even shoot pool left handed. I used to shoot right handed bows left handed, that was weird.


----------



## drivenrhythm

If there's more than two of us...we could start a movement!!! 

I shoot pistol & rifle RH and just use my left eye. It's a lot more critical, at least for me, when it comes to shooting the bow. With the RH bow I lean into the string to get a sight picture and anchor point...and can't seem to work it out. LH bow lets me anchor and sight in...I just need to get comfortable using the "wrong" hand to nock arrows etc.

Good to meet ya.


----------



## OA3D

welcome driven

While for different reasons I have and can shoot an RH lefthanded:wink:
Grips feel kinda funny sometimes


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## texashunter85

*RH shooting LH*

I am RH and i shoot LH as well.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## drivenrhythm

Appreciate the "welcome mat". Good to be here.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Patrick. Have fun here.


----------



## pns

I'm also lh . I'm left eye dominent but always shot rh.evan with a gun I am a good shot. I have been thinking about going lh.Don't know how that will feel.


----------



## mike atwell

I'm in the same boat. Right handed & shoot left handed due to my eyesight. I do shoot pistols with my right hand, but aim with my left eye. I also have to shut my right eye to prevent double vision when aiming.


----------



## Jachyre

:darkbeer: Snap , I'm from S.W. England and i'm also a right handed cross dominant who shoots left handed . 

I used to shoot shotguns and rifle left handed also.This trait runs in my family as my grandfather and uncle shoot the same way.

On the plus side it's handy having my strongest arm holding the bow, on the negative side it seems a little awkward inserting the arrows with my left hand.


----------



## drivenrhythm

*Got my LH bow...shoots great!*

Got my new bow this afternoon, walked the sight in at 20 yards and in less than half an hour I shot x ring 3 arrow group that was one of the tightest I've ever shot from that distance with either a pistol or bow! I'm surprised I didn't ruin at least one arrow. All three were touching and less than one inch from smack dab dead center. 

Credit goes to Gabe Lucero of Red Rock Archery in Grand Junction, CO. who advised me to shoot LH and worked with me on my technique. He and his nephew Greg are a tremendous help when it comes to teaching an old dog new tricks.

BTW, I settled on a Darton Pro 3000 with a Tru Glo micro adjust and a ripcord rest. The advice on this forum is also worth its weight in gold, and has helped me sort through the jungle of equipment choices. I'm sure there'll be a lot more I can glean from here...and hopefully I can find a way to return the favor.

For any other noobs out there...just hit the search button and query whatever topic or piece of equipment you might need...believe me...its all been covered in here!!! ad infinitum. 

Thanks guys (and gals?) for all the info. Glad I found this place.


----------



## PlushHunter

im right handed on everything but for bird hunting i shoot left handed some reason i cant swing to the right with my shotgun very well and learned to shoot with my left shoulder but i use both eyes when i hunt so not to sure

now i should start a balance thread  i can only hear out of my right ear anyone else got this problem


----------



## drivenrhythm

PlushHunter said:


> im right handed on everything but for bird hunting i shoot left handed some reason i cant swing to the right with my shotgun very well and learned to shoot with my left shoulder but i use both eyes when i hunt so not to sure
> 
> now i should start a balance thread  i can only hear out of my right ear anyone else got this problem


According to my wife, my hearing isn't the problem...it's my selective listening! lol.


----------



## Phoenix34

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to At


----------



## pbrdixie

i also shoot a lh bow right handed couldnt find any one to buy the bow so i decided to use it myself


----------



## Tim Roberts

pbrdixie said:


> i also shoot a lh bow right handed couldnt find any one to buy the bow so i decided to use it myself










pbrdixie.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bronion30

Welcome to AT


----------



## keestan31

Rh, left eye dominant and shoot a LH bow...once you start shooting it isnt as bad as you think it will be. Just start practicing and it will come natural after a short time.


----------



## Lovehunt11

I right eye dominat, left hand. My right hand can't handle 45 lbs weight bow, I have to use left hand bow. First time my left eye can't open when I close right eye, I need cover my right eye when I shot. I practice open my left eye when I close my right eye every day, after couple months I can shoot without cover other eye


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

